

I Was a Digital Best Seller - boh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/20/opinion/i-was-a-digital-best-seller.html

======
Epicawesomehn
I expected a different turn of events from the title. It's really fascinating
tyat even bestsellers sell so less..

